# All Astral 50% off!!!!!!



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

All (Astral) PFD's, Footwear, Dog PFD's, in stock for in store purchase only, no shipping. Along that pretty much everything else is at least 20% off, like all Pyranha Boats, Sawyer Oars and Werner Paddles in stock. 

Call for more details or see whats in stock, 970-668-9294...


TMCK


Keep the Hairy Side Up....


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Ahh your killing me I'm looking for an Abba for my daughter, but I'm in Idaho. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*One Green Jacket left, Red L/XL.....*

Abba only have L/XL size left, so ya know...


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Ohh ok I feel better I need a small 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Prescott Fields (Nov 12, 2014)

Brother in law lives in FairPlay and can pick up if you have any astral sea wolf m/l?


----------



## Flaco (Nov 18, 2014)

Have you got a layla in m/l? Will you ship to Montrose?


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

Got Sea Wolfs in M/L, call this morn I will set aside for ya. Sorry NO shipping...

TMCK


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Green Jackets are Gone!!!!!*

Seawolfs, Layla, Linda's, Brewers, Filipe, Rosa, Hiyak left few sizes in each call for info. 

TMCK


----------

